# East River Boat Ramp ?`s



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone use this ramp of Hwy.87 in Navarre,..? Could you get a 23 foot Bay boat in and out there,.?......have to watch the tide etc....
Thanks ..


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Interested in this also. Seems like it would be a trick to turn a larger boat around to back it down the ramp. Unless you backed it all the way from the highway. Maybe there's more room there than it looks.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its plenty deep enough.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

it's deep enough to launch, but you'll have to watch the tides for getting out of the mouth of the river into the bay especially during winter tides. It is VERY shallow at the mouth.


----------

